# FAFI Collection...w0c friendly?



## s0o_r0qish (Jan 23, 2008)

With the new FAFI collection commin out, do you think it will be friendly to us w0c?


----------



## damsel (Jan 23, 2008)

i've seen quite a few things that i like such as: sugar trance l/g, cash flow & perky paint pots, and sassed up iridescent pressed powder. some of the other color descriptions do sound like they could work well with WoC but i would have to see and test them myself.

so, yes. i do think there are some things in the collection that could be friendly to WoC. i'm not too sure about some of the lipglasses(sticks) and blushes though. they appear too bright, but that could just be my own bias (i'm not too fond of bright/really dark colors). additionally, some of the colors in the eyeshadow quads seem a little too pastel...


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 23, 2008)

I think the brighter the better for woc! It shows up on our skin great we can always use the 187 to calm down the bright face powders.I think this collection looks very woc friendly.


----------



## Janice (Jan 23, 2008)

When I saw the first images of Fafi the first thing that struck me about the collection is how WoC friendly it is. Sometimes I wonder how much MAC listens here...


----------



## metalkitty (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_so, yes. i do think there are some things in the collection that could be friendly to WoC. i'm not too sure about some of the lipglasses(sticks) and blushes though. they appear too bright, but that could just be my own bias (i'm not too fond of bright/really dark colors). additionally, some of the colors in the eyeshadow quads seem a little too pastel..._

 
I noticed that the lipsticks are all Lustres and Glazes so I think they should work for most people, though I was hoping for a couple frosts...


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 23, 2008)

I agree with DomincanBarbie! I think saturated colors are perfect for Women Of Color. Pastels aren't our enemy if you choose and apply wisely. I personally am over the moon for this collection and already know what I'm getting. I adore bold lips and cheeks (and eyes lol), so this is right up my alley!


----------



## damsel (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_I noticed that the lipsticks are all Lustres and Glazes so I think they should work for most people, though I was hoping for a couple frosts..._

 
i just realized that too.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0o_r0qish* 

 
_With the new FAFI collection commin out, do you think it will be friendly to us w0c?_

 
I think most of the collection looks WoC friendly, not necessarily the blushes though.


----------



## priss (Jan 24, 2008)

I think fafi will definitely be WoC friendly!!! probably one of the more WoC friendly launches we've seen in a while.   The colors are bright enough for a beautiful spring face and we can layer them over some of the more intense cream color bases for amplified summer looks!  

i especially want to see Woc's use the iridescent powders and the blushes as under eye highlight colors.

i am super excited for a purple paint pot.  i have a mental list of shadows i cant wait to layer over that product.

im going to calm down about fafi now.  i was just as gaga over last year's valentines launch- barbie- and was so disappointed when it came out.  i cant take another let down.

one complaint- if i see another quad use vanilla as the brow highlight color im going to scream.  surely we can start a movement or letter writing campaign or something.


----------



## captodometer (Jan 24, 2008)

It's probably not as egregiously bad as Strange Hybrid and Balloonacy, but I don't see this collection as being particularly WoC friendly.  

It's probably going to be fine for some of the lighter WoC's, but pastel is death on me if it even shows up at all.  We're talking seriously ashy if not completely invisible.  No one in my immediate family would be able to wear most of the stuff in this collection without looking ill or washed out.

In addition to being pastel, this collection looks like it leans heavily toward the cool colors.  So not good for someone like me, NC50 with strong yellow-orange undertones.  I can sometimes pull off cool and dark, but cool and pastel = double death!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 24, 2008)

I truly believe that this collection will have tons of staple products for the Spring.  I always take advantage of collections like this, especially those amazing lipglass and lipsticks!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The blushes are absolutely adorable, maybe not all over the cheek, but definitely on the apple.  I have to play with them first to find out.  You know how it goes, they also say we can't wear Dollymix, but it's absolutely HOT on brown skin!!! Especially if you use Ambering Rose on the apply and along the cheekbone and Dollymix on the apple. Yum!!! 

The quads contain very light colors, so you probably won't need to pack the shadows on, just add a wash of color on the lid.  I believe any of these colors will look AMAZING with a Mineralized Skin Finish Natural Powder in your crease.  This is so amazing, its the perfect crease color! I use deep dark.  

The paint pots will definitely be mine, probably all of them.  Bases are so important, and if you are into color like me, you gotta have em!  Plus, my blue boy and infamous paints from back in the day are running out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Of course, you can use painterly or groundwork and put any shadow or pigment over them, but honestly, colorful bases are so much more fun!!  

I'm an NC50, and from the looks of the pics and the descriptions, I'll be wearing this collection for Spring, Summer and beyond!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 24, 2008)

I think this collection is pretty WOC friendly...however, the blushes...I'm not so sure about.  I tried a light blush at the MAC counter before and it just would not show up at all, so I agree with Twinkle.

I myself am considering one of the palettes, possibly the cashflow paint pot, and one of the lipsticks/glosses.


----------



## kyoto (Jan 24, 2008)

So far I have Cash Flow, Perky, and Sassed Up Iridescent powder and have to say they are all beautiful.  Sassed up is perfect as a highlighter.  I'll try to swatch them on my skin and put on here tonight.  I've never uploaded any pictures on here before, so bear with me.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Jan 24, 2008)

*I think this colection is very WOC friendly.... Even though I'm a little on the lighter side, I believe this collection will also flatter WOC with darker skin tones. I have been luckly to preview this collection in person at my local MAC store and I think it would be beautiful on most WOC.*


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 24, 2008)

I have to say that I think this collection will work for some but not for everyone whether it be personal taste or skintone.  I was hoping it would be a really great collection because I love bright colors on my lips and cheeks but after reading the color description, I am not so sure.  I won't get a chance to check this collection out in person, I will have to order on-line so, I can only go by pictures and swatches.  I don't like a lipstick that I have to apply several times just to get the color I see in the tubes and the color descriptions sound similiar to other colors I have tried that I know don't look good on me.  I would like to have one of the dolls but other than that, I don't think I will purchase very much if at all.


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 24, 2008)

At first I wasn't so sure, but now I'm thinking it could just be the photos and I have to wait till I see them in person; there are so many products that look scary in the pan that end up looking great on.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 25, 2008)

from what i know it seems to be a nice line that I'd be interested in. The colors are bright and though a lot of WoC tend to shy away from the BRIGHT colors, shades like that look awesome on deeper skin tones. I do admit, a few of the things look a bit pastel-y, everything else is very pretty.


----------



## bluebird08 (Jan 25, 2008)

I will have to wait to see it in person. I am skeptical on the blushes though...


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Ladies! I did a tuturial with the FAFI collection....for those of you who were wondering if we'd be able to wear the collection...

While the eye quad I have is kinda uneventful the packaging is really cute... and I LOVE the blush "Fashion Frenzy" the gloss is kinda cute too...

Fafi tuturial

Be kind...this is the first tuturial I recorded - and I got a bit chatty so I had to edit pretty heavily.... other than that...

Enjoy!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtistFauryn* 

 
_Hey Ladies! I did a tuturial with the FAFI collection....for those of you who were wondering if we'd be able to wear the collection...

While the eye quad I have is kinda uneventful the packaging is really cute... and I LOVE the blush "Fashion Frenzy" the gloss is kinda cute too...

Fafi tuturial

Be kind...this is the first tuturial I recorded - and I got a bit chatty so I had to edit pretty heavily.... other than that...

Enjoy!_

 

You look GREAT! I'm so happy that the blush isn't frosty!


----------



## kyoto (Feb 2, 2008)

Great job, and everything looks pretty on you.  I was going to skip that blush, but it looks so pretty on, I've changed my mind.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtistFauryn* 

 
_Hey Ladies! I did a tuturial with the FAFI collection....for those of you who were wondering if we'd be able to wear the collection...

While the eye quad I have is kinda uneventful the packaging is really cute... and I LOVE the blush "Fashion Frenzy" the gloss is kinda cute too...

Fafi tuturial

Be kind...this is the first tuturial I recorded - and I got a bit chatty so I had to edit pretty heavily.... other than that...

Enjoy!_

 
Wow that was great! The makeup looked really good and you are just beautiful. Love your hair so much! I can't wait to try these colours out for myself. Thanks for giving us a little taste of Fafi


----------



## macgirliegirl (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtistFauryn* 

 
_Hey Ladies! I did a tuturial with the FAFI collection....for those of you who were wondering if we'd be able to wear the collection...

While the eye quad I have is kinda uneventful the packaging is really cute... and I LOVE the blush "Fashion Frenzy" the gloss is kinda cute too...

Fafi tuturial

Be kind...this is the first tuturial I recorded - and I got a bit chatty so I had to edit pretty heavily.... other than that...

Enjoy!_

 
Loved the tut!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait for fafi !


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 2, 2008)

lawd, she done helped me with my purchase now lol, sigh there goes the paycheck lol


----------



## Perple1 (Feb 3, 2008)

This is wonderful! Thank you for taking the time to put this together. I wasn't sure how these products would look on me, but now I have an idea!
You're truly gorgeous, BTW!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtistFauryn* 

 
_Hey Ladies! I did a tuturial with the FAFI collection....for those of you who were wondering if we'd be able to wear the collection...

While the eye quad I have is kinda uneventful the packaging is really cute... and I LOVE the blush "Fashion Frenzy" the gloss is kinda cute too...

Fafi tuturial

Be kind...this is the first tuturial I recorded - and I got a bit chatty so I had to edit pretty heavily.... other than that...

Enjoy!_

 

This is great!!  Thank you.  And your tutorial basically helped me confirm that I'm getting the Fafi eyes 1 pallette. And I recognize you from NP.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Feb 4, 2008)

That tutorial was fab. Now I'm really excited.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 5, 2008)

I really enjoyed your Tut and you have given me hope about the Fafi blushes.  Also, your locks are gorgeous!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtistFauryn* 

 
_Hey Ladies! I did a tuturial with the FAFI collection....for those of you who were wondering if we'd be able to wear the collection...

While the eye quad I have is kinda uneventful the packaging is really cute... and I LOVE the blush "Fashion Frenzy" the gloss is kinda cute too...

Fafi tuturial

Be kind...this is the first tuturial I recorded - and I got a bit chatty so I had to edit pretty heavily.... other than that...

Enjoy!_


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay, so I checked out the Fafi collection yesterday at the Pro Store.  Here's a brief summary...

Eye Shadow Quads-the colors are very light and springy, they are the type of colors that are going to show up sheer, and you will need a shade stick or another colorful base if you want a big pop! But, they are a great range of spring colors/summer colors.  

Pain Pots-I'm a freak for bases.  So, I think I will buy four or five of them including Nice Vice, Rollickin' Perky and Cash Flow.  They show up well, and they will be awesome to wear by themselves.  

Lipstick and Lipglass-These are so WOC friendly, full of color and life, I think I'm going to buy it ALL when I go back tomorrow! Fun N Sexy lipstick...OMG.  It's pink with a purple iridescence, so the pink is on your lips but the purple shines through.  Yikes, it was crazy.  I created a bunch of swatches but they didn't show up very well.

Blush-Okay, these weren't all that.  As much as I thought they would be dazzling, they were matte, and barely showed up on me when I swatched them on my hand. But, with a 129 brush on my cheek, maybe they will be more convincing.  

Iridescent Powders-Hmm.  Frosty as hell.  Bright.  I think there are other products out there that you already have that will do better things.  I passed on them. I was walking around the store and I'm like, what is that shiny streak on the side of my hand? All three powders!! Yikes.

Nail Polishes- I don't do my nails, but I think that will change when I go back home.  I will be buying both of these!! 

In Conclusion, this is the perfect spring summer collection, you will be able to wear this all year around.  The lip colors are so WOC friendly that I will be buying doubles of some.  I can't remember what colors exactly, except for the  one I mentioned.  But, if I go back tomorrow, I will swatch in detail!  Hope that helps!


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 5, 2008)

i was there yesterday too, woulda been cool to meet a Specktra-ette lol i think i may go pick up some more stuff tomorrow lol all i got was a doll, makeup bag and sugar trance. i dont know what to do, i already have vanilla and pink venus but kinda want the quad....sigh decisions decisions...


----------



## Artphr33k (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I think most of the collection looks WoC friendly, not necessarily the blushes though._

 
nod.... i agree 100%

i do think the lipglosses will look AWESOME on dark pigmented lips.


----------



## SugarDaisy (Feb 7, 2008)

I was contemplating getting an Iridescent Powder but I'm not sure now...thanks for all of the reviews


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 8, 2008)

Interesting... thank you for the information guys.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 8, 2008)

I plan on getting:
Fun N' Sexy and Not so Innocent lipsticks, Cult Fave and Totally It lipglasses, Layin Low, Cash Flow, Perky and Rollickin paint pots, Hipness and Fashion Frenzy blushes and Sassed up and Verve-Acious iridescent powders.


----------



## quinntastic (Feb 9, 2008)

I think MAC knows they have clients that are from all walks of life and they would never put out a collection that didn't have something flattering in it for everybody. 

I'm excited for Fafi.  I'm picking up a few things at the event next weekend.


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 9, 2008)

They are. I'm tempted to buy them all but only bought a few yesterday - and I'm not a lip person, but I'm definitely going back and purchases more of their lipgloss and lipsticks.
I'm NC44/45 for reference

Lip Products - I really love them all. I'm scared to try Fun N Sexy because of the neon-ess of it. But it's still a pretty cool. Totally fine for WOC.

Quads - I would've loved them if they didn't appear so sheer on me and I'm not much for shimmery eyeshadows so I wasn't too impressed with them. But it's preference - I have a feeling the quad with the green in it will sale out quickly.

Blush - They're both very pretty and I think since Hipness is leaning towards more of peachy color, which works nicer on darker complexions, it might be more suitable. But Fashion Frenzy is really pretty and but bright - it will most definitely pop if applied even with a light hand.

Irridescent Powders - Meh. I swatch 2 of them and was already put off but how ashy it made me look and plus all the shimmer. I hate shimmer on my cheeks - if you like the subtleness of MSF then you won't like these powders. I really did not see a difference in color between Belightful & Verve-vacious. I actually asked the MA if he showed me two of the same things and he said no...

Paint Pots - Love! I was so torn and which one to buy. Cash Flow is a pretty gold with a hint of green...love! I'd pass on Perky and maybe girl friendly because it looks similar to other paint pots - I guess it goes the same for Rockin' but Rockin' is leaning towards more of the aqua side. Similar to Aquadisiac, I suppose.

Oh, and I bought the scarf - so cute! Get it while you can!


----------



## bluebird08 (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Okay, so I checked out the Fafi collection yesterday at the Pro Store. Here's a brief summary...

Eye Shadow Quads-*the colors are very light and springy, they are the type of colors that are going to show up sheer, and you will need a shade stick or another colorful base if you want a big pop! But, they are a great range of spring colors/summer colors.* 

Pain Pots-I'm a freak for bases. So, I think I will buy four or five of them including Nice Vice, Rollickin' Perky and Cash Flow. They show up well, and they will be awesome to wear by themselves. 

Lipstick and Lipglass-These are so WOC friendly, full of color and life, I think I'm going to buy it ALL when I go back tomorrow! Fun N Sexy lipstick...OMG. It's pink with a purple iridescence, so the pink is on your lips but the purple shines through. Yikes, it was crazy. I created a bunch of swatches but they didn't show up very well.

Blush-Okay, these weren't all that. As much as I thought they would be dazzling, they were matte, and barely showed up on me when I swatched them on my hand. But, with a 129 brush on my cheek, maybe they will be more convincing. 

*Iridescent Powders-Hmm. Frosty as hell. Bright. I think there are other products out there that you already have that will do better things. I passed on them. I was walking around the store and I'm like, what is that shiny streak on the side of my hand? All three powders!! Yikes.*

Nail Polishes- I don't do my nails, but I think that will change when I go back home. I will be buying both of these!! 

In Conclusion, this is the perfect spring summer collection, you will be able to wear this all year around. The lip colors are so WOC friendly that I will be buying doubles of some. I can't remember what colors exactly, except for the one I mentioned. But, if I go back tomorrow, I will swatch in detail! Hope that helps!_

 

I agree, 
I went today to pick up Fafi and I didn't too much care for the Fafi 2 e/s quad it was very sheer and I wasn't really feeling the colors that much in person...I did get Fafi 1 though, it was more my speed.

I loved the Paint pots-I picked up Perky but I am going back for more!!!

I didn't like Fashion Frenzy Blush- ummm too pink 
I picked up Hipness-Kind of orange but I can make it work!

"The Cult Fave"-washed me out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Totally It" is WOC friendly but it didn't do a thing for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I picked up Sugar Trance!

The Iridescent powders were a *H.A.M.* left those at the counter!!!

I didn't have time to try on the lipsticks but the one you are talking about (pink/purple) looked really cute. Will try on at a later date!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so happy to see others getting FE1 Quad (because I ordered that one, too). I've been in a neutral mood lately. FE2 just looked like something I could put together with shadows I have, but would never wear together, KWIM?


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Feb 13, 2008)

I purchased Fafi Eyes 1 and just did a look and ehhh.....a bit frosty for me. I'm not terribly satisfied but I'm going to hang on and play with it another time. That Vanilla e/s is a joke. Vanilla pigment is a much better highlight. 

Squeeze It Lipglass, however.....absolutely beautiful when paired with Chestnut (I know, I know, lol) lip liner.

I'm definitely going back for some Paint Pots. I thought I'd be extremely excited about Fafi but I think it was the packaging that got me.

*I posted Fafi Eyes 1 swatches under Fafi Swatches. I'm NW45.


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluebird08* 

 
_ The Iridescent powders were a *H.A.M.* left those at the counter!!!_

 
LOL @ This ^^^^^^


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Feb 13, 2008)

I am in love with Not So Innocent lipstick - so now I can finally retire 4N lipstick -  I've been wearing that bad boy out....

So I bought the Fafi eyes2 pallette and 3 more paint pots (Cash Flow, Girl Friendly, and Nice Vice) So I'll do a quick tuturial with those....


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 13, 2008)

Ahh!! I'm so confused haha after reading this thread and looking at the swatches.  First i wanted the second quad, then the first, but I definitely know I want some l/s and l/g.  It'll all come together hopefully when I get to the counter tomorrow.


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 13, 2008)

I just bought everything.. I love it all. THE IPP are really nice as a cheek highlight.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_Ahh!! I'm so confused haha after reading this thread and looking at the swatches.  First i wanted the second quad, then the first, but I definitely know I want some l/s and l/g.  It'll all come together hopefully when I get to the counter tomorrow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally feel ur pain I was so back and forth about what I wanted I ended up at the MAC counter for 2 hours trying to decide!! LOL I also relly had wanted the second quad and not the first b4 but I really really didn't like the second quad so I got the first lmao!!....But yah all the lip stuff is amazing!!


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 14, 2008)

why does everyone know what WoC means but me?


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 14, 2008)

No prob honey, It means Women of Color.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labellavita7* 

 
_why does everyone know what WoC means but me?_


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_No prob honey, It means Women of Color._

 
 oh, my skin is borderline clear, this post is not for me lol
thanks for telling me what it meant, i was so confused! hha


----------



## aziajs (Feb 14, 2008)

I picked up Cash Flow, Fafi Eyes 2 and Flash N Dash.  I was soooo debating on the quad because I felt that I had something similar to the colors but I am a sucker and ended up buying it anyway.  Ummm....I thought I wanted Fun N Sexy until I saw it!!  I left it at the counter but Flsh N Dash was mine.  It's so gorgeous.  I am not in love with the texture but as many people have said it's a buildable color.  I actually didn't have to built it at all though.  It went right on and was a gorgeous reddish-coral.  I am really into color lately so I was excited.  The other thing that I was excited about was High Top.  That came out of nowhere.  I am going back tomorrow to grab it.  It reminds me alot of Spanish Fly, which I missed so I am happy to pick this up.  The texture isn't as great but it's really pretty.  I want to see what it looks like layered over Cyber with a little clear lipglass.  Fiyah!!  I already know.  Anyway, I also want to go back and pick up Hipness but it can wait until next week.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtistFauryn* 

 
_I am in love with Not So Innocent lipstick - so now I can finally retire 4N lipstick -  I've been wearing that bad boy out....

So I bought the Fafi eyes2 pallette and 3 more paint pots (Cash Flow, Girl Friendly, and Nice Vice) So I'll do a quick tuturial with those...._

 
Girl, you have worked those tutorials and that 4N lipstick. I think it was sold out at the MAC counter I usually frequent. I can't wait for your next one with the paint pots. 


On another note, I was not that impressed with this collection. I only purchased Squeeze It Lipglass and Nice Vice, Layin' Low, and Perky Paint Pots.


----------



## Flammable (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labellavita7* 

 
_oh, my skin is borderline clear, this post is not for me lol
thanks for telling me what it meant, i was so confused! hha_

 
lol, women of color means just that- women of color. such as skintones that are not white. such as asian, african american, caribbean, south asian etc.
it has nothing to do with clear/unclear/blemished/unblemished skin.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flammable* 

 
_lol, women of color means just that- women of color. such as skintones that are not white. such as asian, african american, caribbean, south asian etc.
it has nothing to do with clear/unclear/blemished/unblemished skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think that she means that she is so pale that she is almost transparent.  I'm jus sayin'....


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flammable* 

 
_lol, women of color means just that- women of color. such as skintones that are not white. such as asian, african american, caribbean, south asian etc.
it has nothing to do with clear/unclear/blemished/unblemished skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha I think she means it's so light it's almost clear (see through).


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexychefva804* 

 
_I think that she means that she is so pale that she is almost transparent. I'm jus sayin'...._

 

Yea I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 15, 2008)

Okay, I did a youtube guide to the collection.  I am so head over heels in love with this collection's lip colors.  I'll try each color on as I show it, and highlight others. : ) Here it is, enjoy!!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Okay, I'm about to do a youtube guide to the collection.  I am so head over heels in love with this collection's lip colors.  I'll try each color on as I show it, and highlight others. It'll be up in an hour! : )_

 
I love the lip colors too.  They are definitely the stand out from the collection.  I have 2 and I want 2-3 more.  Can't wait for the video.  Coincidentally, I am on your page as I type this.  How funny.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I love the lip colors too.  They are definitely the stand out from the collection.  I have 2 and I want 2-3 more.  Can't wait for the video.  Coincidentally, I am on your page as I type this.  How funny._

 
The MA put on Flash and Dash and I felt like a glitter bomb, but maybe because she applied it with a brush.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_The MA put on Flash and Dash and I felt like a glitter bomb, but maybe because she applied it with a brush._

 
Yeah.  I applied it straight out of the tube on well conditioned, but not oily/glossy lips.  I find that to be important because if your lips are at all dry you will look like your lips are covered in colored sugar.  LOL!  

Try putting some clear lipglass over it and see what you think.  I applied Gold Mode pigment to the center of my lips and then added clear gloss and I loved it.  It was a nice alternative to a red lip.  I would play around with it some more.


----------



## Torias22 (Feb 18, 2008)

I picked up the fafi quad 2 which i didn't think I would like but the MA used it on me and i fell in love. I also got the paint pots rollickin ( might be misspelled sorry) nice vice and beauty power vervacious.. and not so innocent lipstick which i love love  love..it is a shimmery pinky color i didn't expect to like it either but the MA used it on me along with sugar trance ( which i want to go back for) and i loved it..


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Okay, I did a youtube guide to the collection.  I am so head over heels in love with this collection's lip colors.  I'll try each color on as I show it, and highlight others. : ) Here it is, enjoy!!! _

 
Loved your video!  You look amazing in all the different lip colors.  And the blushes were nice on you, too.


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey... as promsied I did a tuturial using the Fafi Eyes2 quad - this is for those of you who were curious/skeptical about the colors...

This is my FAVORITE!!! Don't sleep. Take a look - all the colors are very wearable!
enjoy!

Fafi Eyes 2 tuturial


----------



## aziajs (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtistFauryn* 

 
_Hey... as promsied I did a tuturial using the Fafi Eyes2 quad - this is for those of you who were curious/skeptical about the colors...

This is my FAVORITE!!! Don't sleep. Take a look - all the colors are very wearable!
enjoy!

Fafi Eyes 2 tuturial_

 
Just saw the tut.  Great.


----------



## Torias22 (Feb 18, 2008)

love your look! I have the quad 2 I am going to try your look this week.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 19, 2008)

I have to admit that I purchased more then I thought I would and there are still a few things I would like to get.  I believe I have walked away with more from this collection then I did with Barbie Loves MAC.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay so I finally got to go today...i only got Cash Flow PP, Squeeze It l/g and Strawbaby l/s.  I know...playing it safe on the lip colors.  I would like to have more time to play with them because I already have sooooooo much lipglosses from victorias secret, and I'm in absolute lust with my one Hollister lipgloss so I'm really undecided.  I really like Fun N' Sexy, and especially the purple one (can't think of it right now) but When I swatched them on me I didn't like it that much.  :-/  I'm not a big fan of pink but I really wanted the purple one initially but the duochrome seemed like too much.

And I loved the second quad in person...I know I want to get that.  I liked Fashion Frenzy online but when I swatched it all I could think about is how much I'll look like even more of a doll (these girls used to call me Bratz doll!) so I passed.

The MUA and I were talking about how excited we were for Heatherette.  I love Fafi and I was so excited when I heard the news.  I remember reading about her in Elle Girl when I was in high school and wishing we could have female graffiti artists around here like her.  LOL we probably do I'm just a little Delawarean girl all sheltered.  But yeah, that's my story guys.  For reference, I'm about a NW45...N6 for sure.

Oh yeah...forgot to say...the Rolllickin' PP...is hot!  Another thing from this collection I wouldn't mind having.  She swayed me to get Cash Flow because it goes with alot more.  I guess it means alot that Cash Flow was on my mind more, especially because there was no tester out for it because she said it kept getting stolen.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 19, 2008)

The eye quads didn't excite me, but I think I will go back for one of the blushes (The coral/peach one..)

I got Totally It! and Squeeze It lipglasses, both are gorgeous.  Squeeze It has more color than most of the lipglasses I've gotten in similar colors, and it almost stained a little so I had color all day.

I tried one Totally It with Fuschia lip pencil, Girl About Town lipstick and topped those off with the gloss...it was WHOA hot pink.  Super exciting!


----------



## lovely333 (Feb 23, 2008)

which ipp did you guys get I'm on the fence

nc50


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_which ipp did you guys get I'm on the fence

nc50_

 
Those powders seem like glitter bombs to me, I just stayed away! haha

However I went back to MAC today and had a change of heart about flash n' dash. I also got High Top, it's different but I don't know when I'll ever wear it. I got the other blush Hipness as well and Totally It!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 25, 2008)

I have Sugar Trance (soooo pretty) and Cult Fave lipglass. I got Cash Flow and Girl Friendly paint pots (love them both) and Verve-acious iridescent powder (I'm going to use this as a subtle highlight/shimmer touch in the spring and summer)...if you overdo it, it can look a little TOO sparkly. Oh and I got those little Fafinette dolls too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All WOC friendly. Don't be afraid of color ladies!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Feb 25, 2008)

I ended up with fafi eyes 1, sugar trance which I love, fashion frenzy, and sassed up ipp.I love it all! The best to me is  the lipgloss and the eye quad. The blush is beautiful too. Makes me look very doll like.I want to take pics of swatches but my camera is nowhere to be found.I didn't get much because I'm saving for heatherette


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 25, 2008)

lilchocolatema thanks so much for that tutorial. I was having trouble deciding on whether or not to get the blushes and the MA outright said it neither would look good on me... as they usually do, so i was skeptical but seeing how they look on darker tones, i think i will get it. I swear i never noticed it before but i always get recs for the same 4 colors and anything outside of that spectrum isn't going to look good on dark skin. i refuse to believe that out of 185 shadows and over 100 something lip products that you can only say for sure that amberlights and ricepaper are good for me with chestnut l/p and beaux l/g. grr sorry OT

also thank you to fauryn because i am going back and forth between the quads and after your video i decided i could wear both well.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 25, 2008)

^ wtf?  Is there another counter you can go to?  That's ridiculous, even with the small city that I go to the MUAs seem to have a lot more respect and recognize the broad range of colors that can look good on a woman of color. It's a good thing you have specktra.


----------



## lovely333 (Feb 25, 2008)

I agree how rude and closed minded can you be maybe you need to go to a 
different store or purchase online. She is supposed to be a professional is she crazy


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_lilchocolatema thanks so much for that tutorial. I was having trouble deciding on whether or not to get the blushes and the MA outright said it neither would look good on me... as they usually do, so i was skeptical but seeing how they look on darker tones, i think i will get it. I swear i never noticed it before but i always get recs for the same 4 colors and anything outside of that spectrum isn't going to look good on dark skin. i refuse to believe that out of 185 shadows and over 100 something lip products that you can only say for sure that amberlights and ricepaper are good for me with chestnut l/p and beaux l/g. grr sorry OT

also thank you to fauryn because i am going back and forth between the quads and after your video i decided i could wear both well._

 
Girl, we have many threads on this. Many of us have experienced it, actually. I was kinda peeved when I recently bought 3N from a freestanding store. The guy informed me that it was the last one and then he suggested Chestnut l/l to go with it because he feared it "wouldn't look right since it's so pink". I informed him that I already had Hue and I like the way it looks. I'm really not even a lipliner wearer, but he did tell me the benefits of them. I just couldn't believe---AGAIN---that I was suggested to buy a brown liner with a BIG ASS pink lipstick!


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 25, 2008)

Yea i know i don't want to change the topic of the thread but it really bothers me all of the MAs are really sweet there but there isn't a WOC on the counter (even though sometimes they are guilty of doing it to) and i am frequently discouraged from buying products i think i'd like. I have such a hard time now deciding on what to buy... ugh i hate buying online bcus i like interacting with the MA's and i like to have my stuff right when i pay for it. I guess i'll have to go elsewhere.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_Yea i know i don't want to change the topic of the thread but it really bothers me all of the MAs are really sweet there but there isn't a WOC on the counter (even though sometimes they are guilty of doing it to) and i am frequently discouraged from buying products i think i'd like. I have such a hard time now deciding on what to buy... ugh i hate buying online bcus i like interacting with the MA's and i like to have my stuff right when i pay for it. I guess i'll have to go elsewhere._

 
Definitely go elsewhere. That type of service is not normal (i'm hoping its not). I'm happy to say that I've never been discouraged from buying or trying anything at a MAC store or counter. Many times, I've been encouraged to try a daring shade just to see if I like it. And when I'm eyeballing something I'm unsure about I always get a "Would you like me to try it on you?". That's how things are supposed to be. I'm all for color suggestions and recommendations from the MA but I would definitely go elsewhere or consult another MA if I felt they were keeping me in some sort of "brown/chocolate girl" box. Feel me?


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, all I can really say is BOOKMARK SPECKTRA. Seriously, I think any MUA that knows anything is registered here. And, thanks to the FOTDs, Tutorials and Swatches, I've gotten ideas of what I want when I go to the counters.


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 25, 2008)

Michie, you are spot on.

When I saw your FAFI FOTD, Fauryn's and LittleChocolatema's Video tuts, I wanted to run out and get all of FAFI, but I am trying to be good.   I may get some paint pots b.c one can never have enough p/p.

I stopped asking if MAC colors are WOC-friendly because I know there are women of color who know how to make any color work, which in turn, helps me select items I want to purchase.  Thanks to Specktra for that!  

On the flipside, I have too many friends that I have to fight with about expanding their "eye shadow color coast."   If it is not brown or bronze, they cannot even envision it. (I know there is another thread out there regarding this issue.)


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Michie, you are spot on.

When I saw your FAFI FOTD, Fauryn's and LittleChocolatema's Video tuts, I wanted to run out and get all of FAFI, but I am trying to be good.   I may get some paint pots b.c one can never have enough p/p.

I stopped asking if MAC colors are WOC-friendly because I know there are women of color who know how to make any color work, which in turn, helps me select items I want to purchase.  Thanks to Specktra for that!  

On the flipside, I have too many friends that I have to fight with about expanding their "eye shadow color coast."   *If it is not brown or bronze, they cannot even envision it.* (I know there is another thread out there regarding this issue.)_

 
Preach!

The women of Specktra need to live in one city. We're the only ones who understand each other.


----------



## MacObsessed (Feb 27, 2008)

I got all 4 dolls plus one extra monika

Paint pots.
Perky
Nice Vice

Lippies
Strawbaby
Not so Innocent
Flash n dash (scared of it now)
High Top
Utterly Frivoulous
Fun n sexy

Lipglosses
Tottally It
Cult fave
Sugar Trance
Squeeze it

Blush

Hippness
Fashion Frenzy

IPP
Belightful..but it was night when I got it so in the daylight I hate it so trade-ing that for Sassed up

I didnt care for the eye quads, or the white eye liner,
I did get a lil makeup bag. it cute, I didnt get the scarf but coulda woulda shoulda all sold out now.


----------

